# Solved: GMAIL - outgoing mail does not show up on SENT MAIL box



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi, I opened a gmail email account. However, I'm noticing that when I send out email, nothing gets copied onto my SENT MAIL box, which I thought is odd, considering all other accounts elsewhere automatically do that for you.

Therefore, I have no record of the email I just sent.

I tried to go to SETTINGS, nothing there that helps.

Is gmail just odd, or what?

Thank you very much for any help/opinion you may have.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You're logged into your Gmail account in your web browser, you send an e-mail, and when you click on the Sent Mail icon on the left, you see nothing?


----------



## enigma1944 (May 2, 2007)

When you sign in on the upper right has a tools icon

Hit that then select settings then labels 

Good luck


----------



## nemoryer (Oct 5, 2008)

THANK YOU TO ALL. It works now! THANK YOU VERY MUCH.


----------

